# Do I need a upgrade



## Sanj (Oct 13, 2019)

my first post on the site,I'm new to the coffee scene so needed some help on my setup.If I should upgrade

Or need to setup the grinder right.

Brought a Deli about 5 months ago and want to improve on the coffee.

Buying the bean of a local roaster,

Grinder mazzer Kony.

Coffee machine sanremo Tc Verona

Water filter everpure.

Some help be much appreciated.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Have you had any training to get the best out of the equipment ?

What is it that you feel is currently lacking in the coffee ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Few questions first

Do you think the coffee you are serving is not good?

have you been given feedback to say that your customers are not happy?

which roaster and which beans are you using?

have you had any training on making different drinks?

your equipment is more than capable of producing great coffee which might suggest getting better beans and training could be your next step


----------



## Sanj (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks for the replies,I've had no training in using the equipment.

ive had a little training in making coffees.

The roaster I'm using is a local roaster,not sure what bean but he's gone bring me a Brazilian bean next week.

some customers are saying it's to bitter.

Does anyone know who can give me training how to setup my equipment,I'm based in Bedford.


----------

